# Saccade via Airplay sur Apple Tv



## notilsnake (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai pour habitude depuis Mavericks d'étendre mon bureau sur ma Tv via un cable Hdmi. Pour simplifier le tout, j'ai acheté l'Apple Tv pour utiliser cette fonction avec Airplay. Seulement depuis ce dernier la reproduction de l'écran n'est pas fluide, par exemple mon curseur saccade pas mal. Une solution ?

Merci.


----------

